# Some tv time for our hobby



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Local tv took some time to give the new track in hobbytown some exposure. Check it out:http://www.fox11online.com/dpp/news/news_wluk_ashwaubenon_new_speed_old_hobby_20090213_rev1


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice..*

Exposure!
We will take it!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent! Great to see the TV coverage and the youngsters taking an interest in the hobby. The more, the merrier.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great little story! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

